# NY Red Bulls vs Montreal Impact - USA MSL - Free Tip



## Bettingrunner (Oct 7, 2015)

Free betting tip for NY Red Bulls vs Montreal Impact - USA Major Soccer League
This Wednesday, the New York red Bulls battle it out with the Montreal Impact side for the three points in the US Major league soccer title challenge. In this New York Red Bulls vs. Montreal Impact preview, we look at the possible outcome of the game and how we can make some extra money come Wednesday. Here are some New York Red Bulls vs. Montreal Impact betting tips that you need to consider before punting this week. Check out the odds and the final result of this tip on Bettingrunner. Win this MSL season with us.


----------

